# Removing a rusted bolt



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi there - i'm trying to change the tire on my wife's Mountain Bike - it's an older bike, before the quick release became popular... anyways the bolt to remove the back tire is rusted on really really good... i don't want to cut it off.

What can I use to help loosen it? I've heard of people using coke, wd-40... anyone have any first hand experience? What have you tried?

Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Get some penetrating oil (WD-40 is a type of Penetrating Oil) Apply some or spray it on and let it soak in. That should work.

Make sure you have the proper sized wrench as well. Adjustables are completely useless. The right tool for the right job.

Failing that, get a small propane bottle with the torch and heat up the nut. The heat will loosen the nut. Of course this is a last result and you will probably have to replace the nut and bolt since it's molecular properties have been altered.

The WD-40 should do the trick though.

or you could just take the bike in and for $30 - $40 have it serviced properly.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

or you could just take the bike in and for $30 - $40 have it serviced properly.[/QUOTE said:


> What can i say... i'm a cheap bastard! I'll give the wd-40 a go... Thanks!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Well it's a start any way.

As for the servicing, they do more than loosen tight bolts. They will grease what needs to be greased, inspect your cables (brake, deraileur) adjust your deraileur, lube your chain etc, etc, etc.

Not a bad investment for keeping your bike like new.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If the WD-40 doesn't do the trick, try a product called "Liquid Wrench" available at Canadian Tire. Works every time for me on rusty bolts on my old cars.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I completely forgot about Liquid Wrench. Good product.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

If the bolt is quite rusted, make sure the nut on the opposite side is tightened before trying to turn the rusted one. This will help prevent the axle from spinning while you try to unthread the rusty side. If you find yourself resorting to heat, concentrate the tip of the blue part of the flame on the nut and keep it away from painted surfaces. Also don't heat it too much or you'll melt out any grease lubricating the bearings. Wrapping a piece of old rag sturated with water around the bearing cone (on the inner side of the frame arm) will help keep the bearing from getting too hot.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I would use a good heavy pair of vise grips. Get a real good grip and turn slowly.
With the liquid wrench or WD-40.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

DON'T USE WD-40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never use that stuff, EVER. get a spray can of a good lube or rust remover to get it off. cutting it wouldn't help either, since you need a very good blade anyway.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

oryxbiker said:


> DON'T USE WD-40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never use that stuff, EVER. get a spray can of a good lube or rust remover to get it off. cutting it wouldn't help either, since you need a very good blade anyway.


Whacha got against WD-40??? Make's agreat flame thrower!!! Perosnally I like liquid wrench for loosening bolts (propane works great to heat up the outside of the bolt hole) but WD-40 I only use to winterize my snowblower and lawn mower parts.


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

* heat is 100% effective but a last resort because it will destroy the grease in the rear axle and potentially other parts. It will also destroy the temper of whatever metal you heat so those parts will need replacing.
* WD40 is not a penetrating oil. Get Liquid Wrench or PB Blaster. Soak it, let it work overnight, soak it again, repeat as necessary.
* You need a six-point socket of the appropriate size and a good sized breaker bar or cheater bar (extension) for your ratchet handle. NO CHEATING ON TOOLS. No vice grips, no open end wrenches, no 12-point sockets, no adjustable wrenches, no SAE sizes when your fastener is metric. It's OK to use a box-end wrench to hold the opposite side though.
* If you can't loosen it, try tightening it a hair just to get it moving. Then work it back and forth.
* clean exposed threads with wire brush.
* you can always cut the nut off with a hammer and chisel or nut cutter.
* If you have an air impact hammer you can chisel the nut counter clockwise; this will generate enough heat and vibration to remove just about anything.
* don't get frustrated and snap the axle. You can generate enough torque with the proper tools to do this.

MacNoob


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

MacGenius said:


> Whacha got against WD-40??? Make's agreat flame thrower!!! Perosnally I like liquid wrench for loosening bolts (propane works great to heat up the outside of the bolt hole) but WD-40 I only use to winterize my snowblower and lawn mower parts.


its an ok flame thrower, but it doesn't have enough punch for a potato gun.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey guys, it's only a big wheel bolt on a bike, not the foam cushions on the space shuttle! WD40 is the easiest to find; liquid wrench is good too. ANY tool that gives you a grip. And if you are worried about damaging a rusted nut (?!) then you can always put some duct tape around it!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Moscool said:


> Hey guys, it's only a big wheel bolt on a bike, not the foam cushions on the space shuttle! WD40 is the easiest to find; liquid wrench is good too. ANY tool that gives you a grip. And if you are worried about damaging a rusted nut (?!) then you can always put some duct tape around it!


 This is true. But we are talking about tools!! Guy Stuff! Things men are made of. Rusty bolt means using tools, flames, saws, whatever. *Grunt, grunt*

Later we shall cook meat on an open flame.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> This is true. But we are talking about tools!! Guy Stuff! Things men are made of. Rusty bolt means using tools, flames, saws, whatever. *Grunt, grunt*
> 
> Later we shall cook meat on an open flame.



LOL!

BBQ is about to start...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------

